# "Jack hammer" sounding noise



## Partsman41953 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello,

I have an older Dell Dimension computer that just recently started making this strange "jack hammer" sound noise. The noise is not constant but comes and goes. The only new software that I have installed on the PC is Advanced Windows Care V2 Personal. The system is low on ram and I am in the process of upgrading but have not done so yet. When I try to play a music CD the noise is constant. Any ideas what this could be?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check your fans are clear of dust
try to isolate where it is coming from


----------



## Partsman41953 (Sep 11, 2008)

The noise is not constant. I sounds like the noise is coming out of the speakers. 

Glenn


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if the bios lists your cpu temp and 12v voltage what are they


----------



## Partsman41953 (Sep 11, 2008)

After checking my computer I could not find any information on the temp or voltage. I do know that this cpu is low on memory if that has anything to do with it. I will keep looking to see if I can find any other information for you.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this disciption jack hammer throws a spanner in the works i have never seen that discription posted before
the closest would be like an ambulance siren and this indicates an overheating cpu
see what speedfan gives you for volts and temps
http://www.almico.com/speedfan435.exe


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Partsman41953 said:


> The noise is not constant. I sounds like the noise is coming out of the speakers.
> 
> Well if it still seems as if it is coming from the speakers I would just turn the speakers off and see if you are still getting the noise. At least that would get one thing out of the way. But I would say not to forget that it could be the hard drive as well if there is more than one and the windows hard drive is fine and not the other ones. This may be exactly what the problem is because nothing else would seem logical to have the sound coming from it. Because if it isn't the fans or the speakers as was said it sounded like it was I would say it is most likely the hard drive. I have had the problem before when my hard drives when out it made this sound because it had a mechanical failure inside the hard drive and it was making a very annoying noise I couldn't bare to hear.


----------

